# Fescue in the Foothills.



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi everyone. My name is Nate and I decided to start this lawn journal to track my progress along the way as I try to turn my yard into domination land in the neighborhood. I'm located about an hour northwest of Charlotte, NC in the great transition zone. My yard is 97% tall fescue with some Bermuda here and there. My goal is to make the fescue great and minimizing the Bermuda over time. I have a few neighbors that will give me a run for my money but I plan on Domination this year after much help through lurking around on the site for the last 4 months. I put down my pre-Emergent last week before the rain then a day later I followed up with an application of Speedzone to most of the broadleaf weeds. Waited a couple more days per directions of Speedzone then I made the first mow this past weekend. I'll have to say the speedzone went to work fast on the weeds as you'll see in the pic but first some pictures of my freshly mowed lawn. No stripes, but you must crawl before you can walk right?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Looking pretty good, for a start! :thumbsup: 
Is this the first mow of the season?


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Yep first of the year for me. I was the last one in the neighborhood holding out, trying to let it grow. Some of the neighbors are already on their second or third mow.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That sure is a pretty lawn you have there sir.


----------



## LawnNationNate (Jan 20, 2019)

Colonel K0rn said:


> That sure is a pretty lawn you have there sir.


Thank you. I'm pretty proud of it also considering the lawn right next to me is treated by the local lawn company service and mine isn't.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Hey there, neighbor Nate!

Nickname is "Thor" and I am on Rhodhiss Lake in Connellys Springs (Burke County) so, we're real close.

Wow, your turf looks great - haha, I can only dream of mowing - our numerous herds of whitetail keep everything a steady 1/4" - 1/2" between the first and final freezes of every FallWinterSpring (wouldn't be so bad except they take the blades so short that they wind up pulling whole tufts of fescue up as they move along in lines, munching away. So, on any given morning, the yard looks like 30 or 40 golfers were out there overnight, chipping long shots ... don't even get me started on the turkeys and skunks, ha-ha!

Glad the Speedzone worked so well for you; I swear by it although, I learned to avoid using it if the fescue is (or will be within 48-hours) under any kind of stress (heat, drought and, as I found out the hard way in 2016, including frost / cold stress!)

Have a Wonderful Sunday!


----------

